# Gluing down gravel or dirt



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to glue down some sand on a model. What do the Indoor modelers use to hold it down with so that it appears natural when dry? I tried thinned Titebond 3 but it looks glossy when dried.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Mix a little white glue into water.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Add one drop of dishwashing detergent to the glue/water mix to help it spread to every granule of sand.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do all of the above and then after you've applied the glue let it sink in and then dust with more sand . Walk away...
Come back in an hour and lightly vacuum the excess off. 
You just want a thin layer on the glue.
Grind the sand into fine particles and either use a sifter or steal a lady's nylon and fill the toes and tie off. Tapping the dirt ball will release a dusting.

John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Wesley
At the Tampa convention a few years ago, there was a very good lecture on bonding all sorts of things on the outdoor layout, ballast, steep slopes, flat areas to keep dirt stable, etc, and all used this product:

https://www.quikrete.com/productlines/concretebondingadhesive.asp

I have used it diluted as well as straight depending on strength desired and slope. And as others have said, spray a little water with a dab of detergent or an alcohol water mix to reduce surface tension and allow the adhesive to penetrate your material

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

On smaller layouts, many/most wet the area with ordinary rubbing alcohol, then dribble on either Woodland Scenics "Scenic Glue" or thinned acrylic flat medium. Some do use thinned white glue as well.

I assume this will be indoors?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i do use very thick glue. applying enough of that, then pouring an excessive quantity of sand upon it.

the weight of the sand presses some of it into the glue. but there are always enough sand particles, that are just glued on their underside, staying raw on the upper side.

after a day or two i brush the excess away with a soft brush.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Add one drop of dishwashing detergent to the glue/water mix to help it spread to every granule of sand.
> 
> Cheers,
> David Meashey


This. I have used repeatedly on n,z and g. Dilute titebond with water to thin soup. Add detergent, 1-3 drops. Use a disposable brush to apply. Be generous, soaking the gravel or dirt, but no more.

Make sure you have plenty of dirt or gravel, so it fills and settles into any gaps and crevices. Typicllay i apply and smooth with a brush for rr ties. Flat surfaces just sprinkle.

You can also spray first with detergent/water to wet, then paint on the glue. 
In flat smmoth areas, this will allow you to touch the brush let the glue flow into the wet, without actually brushing. In some situations, use an eye dropper instead of a brush.

Dusting is great, and adds that dusty look, but, i have not always done this and still get a flat finish.


----------

